# Would like to meet mums with small kids after IVF in Aberdeen



## ELKA82 (May 24, 2012)

Hiya. Title says it all really. Would like to meet mums in Aberdeen with kids after IVF. 
I became frendly with few local mums, whos kids same age. All was fine till one of them got pregnant with second on first month try  and i told another one, i wish i kept my mouth shut, that i am jealous, not bad way of course, just how quick its happening for some. 
Looks like she said something, because we r not invited to playdates now and i know they meet(pics on **)
Its all became a rant really. Sorry
X


----------

